# Can't connect to 5Ghz Band on ASUS RT-66U (R)



## Sasqui (Mar 17, 2013)

Trying to connect through the only dual band device I have at the moment, my Dell Precision M6400.   Router is a ASUS RT-66U (the "R" version from Best Buy).

Passkey and encyption is setup the same between 2.4 Ghz and 5 Ghz bands

Encryption:  WPA2- Personal AES-CCMP on both bands.

2.4 Ghz only asks for the passkey, which is a human readable password, 8 characters total with some numbers.  It's the same passkey for the 5 Ghz band.

When I go to connect to the 5Ghz band, I get the following dialogs:







Looks good so far... next dialog - and I don't see this with the 2.4 Ghz band!  Number has been changed to protect the innocent.  If I enter an invalid number, it won't go any further:






8 number key entered successfully, next dialog:






Ok then, the bottom of the dialog has a really long sting of characters...  If I accept the default, or type in the actual pass key, I get the same results - configuration FAIL!!!  






And the result... either way (accepting the default password key, or entering the one I have setup for the router) :






FAIL:






What might I be doing wrong???


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 17, 2013)

Just for a start, does you M6400 wireless support 5ghz?


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Just for a start, does you M6400 wireless support 5ghz?



Agreed, check the specs on the wlan card it may not be supported.
Also sometimes the dell wifi software has issues with certain configs, try letting windows manage wireless networks.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 17, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Just for a start, does you M6400 wireless support 5ghz?





Batou1986 said:


> Agreed, check the specs on the wlan card it may not be supported.
> Also sometimes the dell wifi software has issues with certain configs, try letting windows manage wireless networks.



It's showing up in the list and verifying the device ownership password for the 5Ghz channel, so the laptop definitely supports 5 Ghz... AFAIK!

I'll try windows config.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't use WPS it's got tons of bugs, not to mention it's very insecure right now. I don't recommend it at all and I tell everyone to disable it immediatly when they get a new router.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 17, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Don't use WPS it's got tons of bugs, not to mention it's very insecure right now. I don't recommend it at all and I tell everyone to disable it immediatly when they get a new router.



What do you recommend?


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> What do you recommend?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130317/7_5GHZ-RT-66R006.png



wps is the thing that lets you push a button to connect things to your router

WPA2Personal is the encryption you want


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 18, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> WPA2Personal is the encryption you want



That's what I'm using.

2.4 Ghz Channel works like a charm, getting N speeds through all.  I suspect the laptop, don't have any other adapters that do 5Ghz


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 18, 2013)

Can you try using the windows wireless connection utility?
Is your router set for WPA2-aes or tkip?
Does your laptop support 5ghz N and not just 5ghz A?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 18, 2013)

Try changing the channel your 5Ghz network is on, also if 40Mhz wide channels are on try 20Mhz to see if it makes a difference. In the past I've had adapters that are very picky about what channel they run on. I would also confirm that you can connect to 5Ghz period by turning off encryption for a short period just to test it.

Surprisingly letting my E4200 decide all my 5Ghz settings has worked best for me. It's also in bridge mode so Wi-Fi is about all my E4200 is doing as well, the gateway handles internet traffic, dns, dhcp, the firewall. The good stuff. 

Here is an example of how I have mine setup. I use WPA2 for encryption.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 18, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I would also confirm that you can connect to 5Ghz period by turning off encryption for a short period just to test it.



Excellent suggestion.


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 18, 2013)

I googled your laptop and it has got a 5ghz N adapter 

On your router

1. Turn the security off and see if you can connect.
2. Change channel I would try the highest and lowest avalible.
3. Change from 300mbit to 150mbit. (2x2 to 1x1) intel wifi can be fussy about 5ghz 2x2 I had to play with the settings on my Netgear router for my 4965agn but I would recommend using the windows connection utility it's much simpler to get working.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 19, 2013)

Geofrancis said:


> I googled your laptop and it has got a 5ghz N adapter
> 
> On your router
> 
> ...



Definitely going to try 1. first...  am travelling so hope to see how it goes when I get back (and shoveled out of a big snowstorm).


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 19, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> hope to see how it goes when I get back (and shoveled out of a big snowstorm).



It's a mess. Heavy and wet snow and roads are like an ice rink.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 19, 2013)

I would also give the 5ghz band a different SSID and Password.
This way you have 2 independent wireless systems: no conflicts.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 19, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> I would also give the 5ghz band a different SSID and Password.
> This way you have 2 independent wireless systems: no conflicts.



That won't make a difference. 5Ghz networks have zero impact on 2.4Ghz networks and the same way the other way around. As far as encryption, that point has already been made. We're waiting for him to get back home to try it out. Read the thread.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 19, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> That won't make a difference. 5Ghz networks have zero impact on 2.4Ghz networks and the same way the other way around. As far as encryption, that point has already been made. We're waiting for him to get back home to try it out. Read the thread.



I don't see it.  What # post???


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 19, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> I don't see it.  What # post???





Aquinus said:


> I would also confirm that you can connect to 5Ghz period by turning off encryption for a short period just to test it.





Sasqui said:


> Definitely going to try 1. first...  am travelling so hope to see how it goes when I get back (and shoveled out of a big snowstorm).



These ones. They're all on this page.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Mar 19, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jsfitz54
> I don't see it. What # post???
> 
> ...



Says nothing about giving the 5ghz band a different SSID and password.

1st POST: 





Sasqui said:


> Passkey and encyption is setup the same between 2.4 Ghz and 5 Ghz bands


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> It's a mess. Heavy and wet snow and roads are like an ice rink.



It sucked here in Manchester, I was up till 10pm snowblowing after a flight back from Baltimore.  225' long driveway.

First pull on the snowblower resulted in the snowblower starting and the pull cord coming out, LOL!  Thankfully it had a full tank of gas and is running well.  Pull cord is on the garage floor... took a while to realize it has electric start and I would have been fine anyway.  I've never used the electric start...



jsfitz54 said:


> Says nothing about giving the 5ghz band a different SSID and password. 1st POST:



Yea, don't think I mentioned that, but they do have different SSID's: ASUS-24G and ASUS-50G.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't want to jack your thread, but I was wondering about those encryption, do they protect you from people within range of your router? or people trying to get access off sight like say 100 miles away? Because the closest house to me is almost 1 mile away...





Sasqui said:


> First pull on the snowblower resulted in the snowblower starting and the pull cord coming out, LOL! Thankfully it had a full tank of gas and is running well. Pull cord is on the garage floor... took a while to realize it has electric start and I would have been fine anyway. I've never used the electric start...



I have a snowblower with electric start they work great, never had a problem.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 21, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> I don't want to jack your thread, but I was wondering about those encryption, do they protect you from people within range of your router? or people trying to get access off sight like say 100 miles away? Because the closest house to me is almost 1 mile away...



You can only hear someone as far as you can hear them shout. Wi-Fi is no different. It protects your network within the range of your network. Now if someone was able to pick it up a mile away it wouldn't matter because it's encrypted, so in both cases (if it were plausible, which under extreme conditions could be satisfied,) it would protect your network.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 21, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> You can only hear someone as far as you can hear them shout. Wi-Fi is no different. It protects your network within the range of your network. Now if someone was able to pick it up a mile away it wouldn't matter because it's encrypted, so in both cases (if it were plausible, which under extreme conditions could be satisfied,) it would protect your network.



Ditto, anywhere the signal is received, it's encrypted.

That said, the more people that can get the signal, the more chance of one trying to hack into it.



Delta6326 said:


> I have a snowblower with electric start they work great, never had a problem.



Real men use the pull start


----------

